

Ex Googler in the Bay Area looking for a challenging role at a company/startup - salx

Not happy at my current job and I find myself doing routine jobs. I want to work with great people doing something more challenging and exciting. Looking urgently for opportunities in marketing/biz dev/operations/community. Have startup experience and have built large audiences in the past for online properties.
======
jcr
In addition to the "jobs" link at the top of the page (for YC related
companies), on the first of each month there are two job submissions to HN.
The first is the "Who is Hiring?" and the second is "Freelancer? / Seeking
freelancer?".

Both submissions are posted by the HN user 'whoishiring' and you can see the
list of the submissions here:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring>

The March 2013 "Who is Hiring?" post:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5304169>

The March 2013 "Freelancer? / Seeking Freelancer?"
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5304173>

~~~
salx
Thanks! Checking out the lists!

------
argonaut
I don't have an opportunities for you, but It'd be helpful to be more specific
in your experience, and to include a way to contact you in your profile (you
should probably create a random gmail account just for this purpose).

------
msoad
I'm dying for working at Google. I'm in SV but I never dare to apply for
Google. How is working at there? My friends seems to be happy there but they
wont share all the details.

------
syed321
Mail us at Syed@letslunch.com

------
salx
can be reached via e-mail at salxopp@gmail.com

